# Days of the Dead convention LA 2014



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello creeps!! :zombie: Starting Sept 26-28, the Days of the Dead convention will be going on in Los Angeles, Nov 21-23 in Chicago, and Feb 6-8 2015 in Atlanta. Some of guests attending the LA con will be Clive Barker, Tara Ried & Ian Ziering from Sharknado (more scary than Halloween itself! :googly, cast from The Devil's Rejects, The Return of the Living Dead reunion, Nightbreed, The Thing, Night of the Demons and more! Great ideas for Halloween, awesome props and vendors and goodies galore. I attend these and more, every year and it's never a dissapointment. Come out, join the fun and hope to see you there! Happy Haunting! http://daysofthedead.net/
:xbones::voorhees:


----------

